# tivo remote wont control volume on Philips TV



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi

Our old silver 'peanut' remote recently packed up. I whipped out a black peanut remote I bought ages ago as a spare.. to find I cannot make it control the Philips TV volume. I've tried every Philips code, 3 times.. no joy.

The original silver peanut controlled that TV perfectly.

Is there a reason why a black remote control wont control a UK TV volume like this?

Any other help or pointers (or even a code, it could always be user stupidity !  ) anyone could please offer, would be gratefully received. Maybe I had to use a different code before but it was so long ago I've forgotten.. help ! 


ta, iain

PS it's a Philips 32pf9641


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The black remotes are from the US and are subtly different from the silver UK peanut - IIRC they're missing a couple of buttons and obviously the codeset is different.
I vaguely recall Philips products used to be sold under "RCA" brand in the US so you could see if that's listed?
Failing that there is a way to cycle all known codes - page 101 of this PDF
http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo/AppendixB.pdf


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Also Magnavox and NAP.

Automan


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

thanks gents, I'l reply end of the week once I've tried them out. 

thanks again, Iain


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

AMc said:


> The black remotes are from the US and are subtly different from the silver UK peanut - IIRC they're missing a couple of buttons and obviously the codeset is different.
> I vaguely recall Philips products used to be sold under "RCA" brand in the US so you could see if that's listed?
> Failing that there is a way to cycle all known codes - page 101 of this PDF
> http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo/AppendixB.pdf


 thanks - I had been looking for this link


----------

